# Jumper Settings for Onboard Sound



## TheChef (Oct 3, 2004)

I am trying to get by with onboard sound until I get a new sound card, but the jumpers are wierd on my case. I tried to figure out where the jumpers go by using my motherboards (Biostar M7NCD Pro) manual. Here's what the jumpers from the speaker in my case are labeled: 
Mic-In, Mic-Out, R-In, R-Out, L-In, L-Out, GND

Here are the pin assingments according to my manual:
1- Mic-In 2- Ground 3- Mic Power 4- Audio Power 5- RT Line Out 6- RT Line Out 7- Reserved 8- Key 9- Lft Line out 10- Lft Line out

Where should the jumpers go?

Thanks


----------



## Praetor (Oct 7, 2004)

> Where should the jumpers go


Match the onboard with the header pins ....


----------

